# Tip for feeding microworms



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I had a breeder give me this tip, and it seems to work great. When feeding microworms, instead of waiting for the worms to crawl up the walls of the container, soak a piece of paper or coffee filter in water, and stick it to the side of the container so that one side of it just barely touches the culture. The worms will almost instantly start crawling up the paper at twice the rate of the walls, because it gives them more traction. Then, when you want to harvest and feed, simply get a cup of tank water and dip a corner of the paper in it, give the worms a bit to settle at the bottom and use a turkey baster or eye dropper to spread them around the tank. This helps keep the culture's medium out of the fry tank, and is overall a lot easier. Careful not to overfeed, though.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

*bookmarks* FINALLY!!!! An easier waaaay!!!! We love and thank you for this, Kaden! I needed this desperately x.x


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Teehee. Welcome!! =)


----------



## Bill and Cathy (Jul 10, 2012)

Good tip. Thanks.

We made some veggie water. We put in five rotifers. Now, there are two dozen. But, they are as big as the fry. If you have micro worms put a few in a baggie and mail them to us.

Yesterday, Cathy said there were a lot of mosquitoes in the water where we once had a spawn. We thought all the babies had disappeared and we had stopped taking care of them. I looked. There were a hundred dead fry floating on the water. 
The next day, I started to take them out with a baster. THEY ARE ALIVE!!! So, I took care of them. I collected as much infusoria as I could find. Without a microscope I don't know if I really fed them or not.
If you have micro worms smear a few in a baggie and mail them to us.
Bill, 922 Belmont Drive, West Palm Beach 33415. 
Want some duck weed?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What I did to help make harvesting MW with limited culture medium in the fry tank...I used a wet coffer filter folded up several times and placed it in the middle of the culture on top of another wet coffee filter...Daily-I would then place the folded coffee filter that was now filled with MW in a container of dechlorinated water-then poured that water through a brine shrimp net- then I placed the brine shrimp net now with about 1tsp of MW over a container of dechlorinated water..... then I would either use an eye dropper to target feed the fry or I would dip the brine shrimp net in the tank-the MW are small enough to go though the brine shrimp net and wouldn't sink too fast-but it was easy to over feed this way.....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a great tip, specially with those dealing with the ick factor.
I do find that too much work for me... I use my finger


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> That's a great tip, specially with those dealing with the ick factor.
> I do find that too much work for me... I use my finger


^A+ LOL me too!!!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

What? You just dip your finger in?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I just take some off the the side of the container on my finger and swish it in the fry tank. The fry soon learn that a finger means food.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> I just take some off the the side of the container on my finger and swish it in the fry tank. The fry soon learn that a finger means food.


"Finger lickin good"


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol::-D:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> I just take some off the the side of the container on my finger and swish it in the fry tank. The fry soon learn that a finger means food.


Yep! I stopped using VE because I found them to be too much work for the week I use them. I use microworms for a few days and then start them on bbs.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

VE were too much work for me too! lol I also swipe my finger on the side of the MW container to "harvest" them. Just remember to wash your hands after! LOL I grossed my kids out pretending that I hadnt washed my hands then made the meals! hahahaha Im so mean!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Use a high grade recycle plastic container it will help like the number 5 or higher
Plus surface area to side wall
U want a 50:50 ratio sandwich container from the dollar store work fine
3 for a dollar u can't go wrong
Using flower as a base don't yield a lot of worm
Oatmeal work better but to me baby cereal work the best
Since mw are so cheap n the culture cost only cost u a few cent to make
I always have more then 3 going at the same time
If one don't have any on the wall I'll get some from the other
I've never have a time where all three or more dont have any on the wall
I use a wood toothpick to get them
Those little worm stick really will on it


----------

